# New Interview?



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Jan 16, 2015)

I heard about an interview with Kishimoto that was supposed to take place over the course of 1/15/15-1/17/15 (Here is a link to the source: ). 

So far, I haven't found anything. Do you guys have anything interesting to share (specifically something pertaining to the actual Naruto series)?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 16, 2015)

I've been translating bits and pieces about it in the movie thread. I'm actually the person who translated that announcement 

In about 10-15 min, the last portion will be released.



OrganicDinosaur said:


> Regarding upcoming Kishi statements today:
> 
> The announcement from yesterday:
> 
> ...



Depending on the content, I might make a new reddit post. If it's nothing substantial, then I will just summarize and post here.

EDIT: ITS OUT.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 16, 2015)

Omg....it's so long OTL~~~

Am I the only active translator right now?

BTW, the picture that Samura drew with Tsunade's bust hanging out is NSFW.


----------



## Zef (Jan 16, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Omg....it's so long OTL~~~
> 
> Am I the only active translator right now?
> 
> *BTW, the picture that Samura drew with Tsunade's bust hanging out is NSFW*.



Holy shit


----------



## freeforall (Jan 16, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Omg....it's so long OTL~~~
> 
> Am I the only active translator right now?
> 
> BTW, the picture that Samura drew with Tsunade's bust hanging out is NSFW.



LOL that Samura. Can you link the interview?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 16, 2015)

Kishi's one word answers are not helping anything, so honestly, there's not much to confirm.

But yeah, Sauce is making a comeback.


----------



## Fay (Jan 16, 2015)

^^  Yayyyyyyyy!


OrganicDinosaur said:


> Omg....it's so long OTL~~~
> 
> Am I the only active translator right now?
> 
> BTW, the picture that Samura drew with Tsunade's bust hanging out is NSFW.



Can you post the link?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 16, 2015)

Oops, sorry. I forget that you can't search for yourselves~

Senju Hashirama by Game Gogakuen

Here~

Samura : 





> サスケがいったん離れていって、*やがて戻ってくるでしょ？*



Sasuke temporarily went away, before long, he should come back?

And then he talks a bit more about Naruto and Sauce's relationship...

Kishi's answer slayed me:

岸本　*そうなんです。*

Most ambiguous answer ever.

That doesn't tell me anything OTL. It's like "Yeah, that sort of thing"


----------



## Sora (Jan 16, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Oops, sorry. I forget that you can't search for yourselves~
> 
> Senju Hashirama by Game Gogakuen
> 
> ...



that was more tame than i expected


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 16, 2015)

*沙村　ちなみに岸本さん、次はどんなものを描きたいとかあるんですか？*

岸本　とりあえず、もうあまり長くはしたくないです（笑）。*10巻とかそれくらいで完結するものをやりたいなって。*

I'm assuming Kishi means the series after Bolt. But he says he doesn't want to do another long series. Kishi wants to conclude in less than 10 volumes.


----------



## Addy (Jan 16, 2015)

Sora said:


> that was more tame than i expected



............... i got the worst case of blue balls 

where is my oppai? 

was this done by kishi? 



cause it's awesome


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 16, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Kishi's one word answers are not helping anything, so honestly, there's not much to confirm.
> 
> But yeah, Sauce is making a comeback.



A sasuke manga?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 16, 2015)

Addy said:


> ............... i got the worst case of blue balls
> 
> where is my oppai?
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's Kishi drawing Samura-sensei's characters.


----------



## Addy (Jan 16, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> *沙村　ちなみに岸本さん、次はどんなものを描きたいとかあるんですか？*
> 
> 岸本　とりあえず、もうあまり長くはしたくないです（笑）。*10巻とかそれくらいで完結するものをやりたいなって。*
> 
> I'm assuming Kishi means the series after Bolt. But he says he doesn't want to do another long series. Kishi wants to conclude in less than 10 volumes.



i think that is the best for him 

however, i remember it was said before that kishi doesn't want to do weekly so i am not sure he means bolt because 10 vols is too long for a  mini series 



Bruce Wayne said:


> A sasuke manga?



don't tell me you believe that shit?


----------



## Sora (Jan 16, 2015)

lol a manga with Sasuke as a lead wouldn't work



Bruce Wayne said:


> A sasuke manga?


 better than 10 volumes of naruto doing paperwork in his office


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 16, 2015)

Addy said:


> i think that is the best for him
> 
> however, i remember it was said before that kishi doesn't want to do weekly so i am not sure he means bolt because 10 vols is too long for a  mini series



He means after Bolt.

岸本　確かにちょっと変わったのもやってみたいんですよね。あと、週刊連載は本当にもうキツくなってきたので、*月刊とかでやりたいですね。*

He says he wants to do a monthly series rather than weekly serialization.



Bruce Wayne said:


> A sasuke manga?



No, I said it was vague.

Samura talked a whole paragraph, and in it, asked about Sauce and Naruto, their relationship, etc.

And Kishi response was something affirmative but vague.

Hence: 



> Kishi's answer slayed me:
> 
> 岸本　*そうなんです*。
> 
> ...



That's an affirmative answer to what? All of it? The Sauce question?

That's why I said Kishi's answer slayed me


----------



## Addy (Jan 16, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> He means after Bolt.
> 
> 岸本　確かにちょっと変わったのもやってみたいんですよね。あと、週刊連載は本当にもうキツくなってきたので、*月刊とかでやりたいですね。*
> 
> He says he wants to do a monthly series rather than weekly serialization.



thanks OD!!!!!!!! 

man, i am fuckign stoked for his new manga


----------



## Justice (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow, that Blade of the Immortal x Naruto crossover was nice.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 16, 2015)

Those are nice drawings. I noticed that Samura put in his a slight nod to Kaguya with that poster behind Tsunade, Sakura, Jiraiya and Naruto.

I take it that Kishi meant Sasuke will also be present in the mini-series featuring Boruto and the other kids.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 16, 2015)

I honestly thought I was going to see something more lewd.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 16, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Those are nice drawings. I noticed that Samura put in his a slight nod to Kaguya with that poster behind Tsunade, Sakura, Jiraiya and Naruto.
> 
> I take it that Kishi meant Sasuke will also be present in the mini-series featuring Boruto and the other kids.



No, Kishi was reacting to Samura's long chat...and then *vaguely implied* a "Yes" to all sorts of things.

No confirmation because it's so incredibly vague. The question that Samura asked wasn't directed about the mini-series per se.

I gather that Kishi *vaguely* said yes to Sasuke returning....as in back in Konoha. 

He sorta said yes to like, a whole chunk of things. Not necessarily just the Sasuke thing.

Samura:



> 沙村　実は俺、今日は『NARUTO』についてふたつ言おうと思ってたんですよ（笑）。ひとつはサスケとナルトの関係。*サスケがいったん離れていって、やがて戻ってくるでしょ？*　その間、ナルトはすごくサスケのことを考えていろいろ行動をしているんだけど、サスケの方はナルトとほとんど無関係にいろんな決意をするじゃないですか。サスケの行動にナルトがほとんど影響してないっていうのは、正直これでいいのかなって思ってたんです。ただ、これはラストを読んで、結局煮詰まってしまっていたサスケを戻すにはナルトの力があったというのがあって。



Versus Kishi:

岸本　*そうなんです。*

His question is buried in all sorts of things.


----------



## Addy (Jan 16, 2015)

is samura is a narusasu fan?


----------



## Trojan (Jan 16, 2015)

What is this interview for anyway?
Did he implied anything about how long the miniseries is going to be?
Or anything good at all?


----------



## Zef (Jan 16, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Kishi's one word answers are not helping anything, so honestly, there's not much to confirm.
> 
> But yeah, Sauce is making a comeback.


Hopefully....



OrganicDinosaur said:


> Oops, sorry. I forget that you can't search for yourselves~
> 
> Senju Hashirama by Game Gogakuen
> 
> ...



I expected something more explicit.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 16, 2015)

Hussain said:


> What is this interview for anyway?
> Did he implied anything about how long the miniseries is going to be?
> Or anything good at all?



No, they are talking about beyond the mini-series for the most part. 

There wasn't anything confirmed regarding Bolt, AFAIK. 

I mean, I always think Kishi interviews are interesting. 

IDK what I'm supposed to translate OTL.


----------



## freeforall (Jan 16, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> No, they are talking about beyond the mini-series for the most part.
> 
> There wasn't anything confirmed regarding Bolt, AFAIK.
> 
> ...



how about this part?

沙村　でも、ナルトもね、最終話でナルト自身がまったく違う人間になってしまったかというとナルトはナルトのままじゃないですか。自分が40代になって今思うのは、大人っていつでもどこでも大人らしいわけじゃないってことなんです。けど、その年齢になるまでに自分が培ったこととか発見したことを、ひとつかふたつ、子どもに言えれば大人としてそれでいいんじゃないかって思うんですね。だから、ナルトにしても、普段から常に大人っぽくなる必要はたぶんなくて、何か「自分がかつてこうだった」とか、「旅をしてこう思った」っていうものを、ひとつでも伝えられれば、もうそれで大人としての役割を果たせているんじゃないかって。

岸本　確かに。俺も何も変わってないかもしれないけど、息子によく言いますもん、『NARUTO』で描いてきたようなことを。それで、子どもからは大人に見えたりしてるのかもなぁ。


----------



## RockSauron (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh, so no word on how old Bolt is in the miniseries/ if it's slice of life or more shonen or what? Eh.

It's supposed to come out in April, though, right?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 16, 2015)

Now that I read the Sauce thing again, I think Samura is referring to Sasuke leaving part one and then coming back on ch 699.

Since the last sentence on Samura refers to ch.699, I'm assuming he means the first journey to Orochimaru, not Journey into the New World. 

False alarm OTL~


----------



## Zef (Jan 16, 2015)

^ Dammit


----------



## Trojan (Jan 16, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> No, they are talking about beyond the mini-series for the most part.
> 
> There wasn't anything confirmed regarding Bolt, AFAIK.
> 
> ...



I see. O_O
I honestly don't care about anything that is not Naruto related about him as far as I am concern... 

but thanks for your work!


----------



## Addy (Jan 16, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Now that I read the Sauce thing again, I think Samura is referring to Sasuke leaving part one and then coming back on ch 699.
> 
> Since the last sentence on Samura refers to ch.699, I'm assuming he means the first journey to Orochimaru, not Journey into the New World.
> 
> False alarm OTL~



me and samura are fans of hebi sasuke............ i like this guy


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 16, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I see. O_O
> I honestly don't care about anything that is not Naruto related about him as far as I am concern...
> 
> but thanks for your work!



I was a little excited when I saw the Bolt picture, but alas, Kishi was talking about the themes of stopping chain of hatred and resentment  for the next gen and grandchildren. It was generic info that he has said in previous interviews. 

Yeah, not really Bolt news. I am disappointed.


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 16, 2015)

^Yeah I am not getting my hopes up for too much. I'll just believe things when I see them.


----------



## Addy (Jan 16, 2015)

oh well, at least we got the two artworks so that counts for something


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 16, 2015)

Addy said:


> oh well, at least we got the two artworks so that counts for something



But we were hyped for Bolt news

(╯?□?)╯︵ ┻━┻

And instead I got after Bolt news 

Good to know that Kishi is going to take it easy with shorter works and better deadlines. Monthly release will take a while for 10 volumes, with ~10 chapters per volume....that's like a 2 year+ serialization plan for his next thing.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 16, 2015)

so is there anything about a new manga? I'm not talking about the mini-series. any hints in this interview about what kishi will do after the mini-series? also kishi has two kids one 10 years and another 6?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 16, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> so is there anything about a new manga? I'm not talking about the mini-series. any hints in this interview about what kishi will do after the mini-series? also kishi has two kids one 10 years and another 6?





> 沙村　たぶんなかなかジャンプはそうさせてくれないでしょうけど（笑）。でも、10冊くらいでまとまったものは一度読んでみたいですね。*内容のイメージはあったりしますか？*


Samura asks about the image of the contents



> 岸本　*うーん……『NARUTO』っぽいものはちょっと避けて……でも、読者に望まれてるのはやっぱり『NARUTO』みたいな話なんですよね。*前にちょっとマフィアものみたいな短編を描いたんですけど、「いつ超能力が出てくるんだろうとワクワクしてたら出てこないまま終わった」とかって感想をもらったりしたので。


Kishi says he's going to avoid Naruto-ish  (Naruto-like) concepts a little bit. But he says that to readers, of course they want something similar to Naruto. Beforehand he did Mafia. He then talks about the exciting idea of ESP (I'm not familiar if Mafia, so I'm not sure if this is him talking about ESP in Mafia?)



> 前にちょっとマフィアものみたいな短編を描いたんですけど



"Before, depicting a story a bit similar to Mafia, but..."


> 「いつ超能力が出てくるんだろうとワクワクしてたら出てこないまま終わった」



This I had trouble translating and understanding this bit regarding ESP. I was hoping another translator would jump in the thread to help me out OTL.

But honestly, his answer really told me nothing conclusive, aside from he wants to do something different than Naruto, even knowing that people want another Naruto type thing.

--------------

Yeah:



> 沙村　お子さん、おいくつなんですか？



Samura: About how old are your kids?



> 岸本　上の子が10歳で、下の子がもうすぐ6歳になります。



Kishi: Older one is 10 yrs old, younger child very soon to be 6 yrs old


----------



## Lammy (Jan 16, 2015)

Wait, so Samura is a fan of Naruto? That's pretty darn good drawings they did of each other's stuff.  Mmm JiraiyaxTsunade


I wonder if he ever mentioned about the similiarities of Iruka's design or the themes of redemption in Samura's work influencing Kishi?

Man I wanna re-read Blade of the Immortal now.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 16, 2015)

thanks for the reply OD and as for the mafia bit you're having trouble with, he could be talking about MARIO a one-shot about mafiosos he released back in april 2013 and the esp idea is totally unrelated.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 16, 2015)

TLDR version from me is on  for the lazy. 

OTL there's just way too much stuff to do if I ever attempted to directly translate it all. 

But like I said, the majority of stuff regarding the future is Kishi giveng vague answers to what he wants to do.

Whoever wants to translate other bits that I haven't covered, feel free!

I am off for a bit to have dinner~


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jan 16, 2015)

Blade of the immortal by Kishimoto

[sp]

Naruto by Hiroaki Samura

[/sp]

Pretty awesome!


----------



## sugarmaple (Jan 16, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Blade of the immortal by Kishimoto
> 
> [sp][/sp]



for a moment there I thought the guy at the back was Itachi
oh well..


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 16, 2015)

Jagger said:


> I honestly thought I was going to see something more lewd.



I mean, Samura just released artwork with a Tsunade nip-slip and some Jiraiya icha-icha. That's probably the most explicit Naruto skin-exposure to date...from an official interview. I guess if you don't zoom-in on the flesh, you wouldn't notice Tsunade's wardrobe malfunction though.

But I thought it was enough to warn that it was NSFW.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 16, 2015)

Not NSFW enough


----------



## Zef (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm just now seeing the nipple. 


Still not enough


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 16, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> But we were hyped for Bolt news
> 
> (╯?□?)╯︵ ┻━┻
> 
> ...



Most monthly-release series have 6 chapters a volume.

Unless Kishi is just going to keep on doing 17-page chapters despite spending a month on them. 

If he doesn't skip a month, 10 volumes = 5 years.


----------



## Karasu (Jan 16, 2015)

It really isn't enough. And man - Jiraiya looks like a hundred miles of rough road.


----------



## tkpirate (Jan 16, 2015)

so nothing interesting

and the next work just 10 volumes long


----------



## Revolution (Jan 17, 2015)

Id read the shit out of a Sasuke manga...maybe...

I love the old Sasuke.  The one who loved his family unconditionally.  The new Sasuke is a shell of his former self.  Completely sacrificed and gave up everything for Naruto.  How absolutely unrealistic for a character who craved power and already sacrificed everything when he was too young to know what was going on.


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 17, 2015)

Manji looks like a hardened Iruka.


----------



## Sakura Honami8 (Jan 17, 2015)

I believe Kishi actually  drew Itachi, TenTen and Iruka....


----------



## ch1p (Jan 17, 2015)

Ew Samura. As if his bs manga wasn't enough, he had to put his disgusting paws drawing Tsunade in such a demeaning position.


----------



## Addy (Jan 17, 2015)

Zef said:


> I'm just now seeing the nipple.


what nipple 



ch1p said:


> Ew Samura. As if his bs manga wasn't enough, he had to put his disgusting paws drawing Tsunade in such a demeaning position.



oh no, perverted jiraya grabbing her boobs because he never tried that and her squeezing his nick.

so demeaning syudck


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 17, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> TLDR version from me is on  for the lazy.
> 
> OTL there's just way too much stuff to do if I ever attempted to directly translate it all.
> 
> ...





> depicting distinguishing features of female characters and bust-size (Kishi confesses that he likes?bigger chests).



ohohoho


----------



## Zef (Jan 17, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Id read the shit out of a Sasuke manga...maybe...
> 
> I love the old Sasuke.  The one who loved his family unconditionally.  The new Sasuke is a shell of his former self.  Completely sacrificed and gave up everything for Naruto.  How absolutely unrealistic for a character who craved power and already sacrificed everything when he was too young to know what was going on.


What the hell are you talking about? 



Revy said:


> Manji looks like a hardened Iruka.


Yup, pretty much all of Kishi's characters look alike in some way.All you have to do is switch their hair styles around like wigs.


Addy said:


> what nipple



My bad, areola. If you look at her left boob you can see it slipping out.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 17, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Id read the shit out of a Sasuke manga...maybe...
> 
> I love the old Sasuke.  The one who loved his family unconditionally.  The new Sasuke is a shell of his former self.  Completely sacrificed and gave up everything for Naruto.  How absolutely unrealistic for a character who craved power and already sacrificed everything when he was too young to know what was going on.



Sarah, would you read a manga about me?

I'm still the same.  



sasusakucannon said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> Pretty awesome!



lol Samura is a troll.
I see JiraiyaxTsunade and NarutoxSakura.


----------



## Addy (Jan 17, 2015)

Zef said:


> My bad, areola. If you look at her left boob you can see it slipping out.


thanks for pointing it out.

however, that is the shadow of her shirt reflected on her boob.

i dont think it's an aureola unless it covers 50% of her left boobs 

wait, does samura draw boobs with big ass aureola?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 17, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> Most monthly-release series have 6 chapters a volume.
> 
> Unless Kishi is just going to keep on doing 17-page chapters despite spending a month on them.
> 
> If he doesn't skip a month, 10 volumes = 5 years.



Yeah, it's hard to tell how long it will be. Monthly releases I've seen can vary 20-40 pages, most on the higher end. From there, depending on each ch page length, 6-10 ch in a tankoban. And then 10 tankoban estimate in total:

 6-10ch per volume x 10 volumes= 60 to 100 chapters total

Divided by 12ch per year = From 5-8yr range

Depending on chapter length and # of ch included per volume. And that's also assuming there are no break months, or unforeseen vacation time for Kishi.

This is why you don't do math when you're hungry. I divided it out as if he did it weekly OTL. Thanks for catching that~


----------



## takL (Jan 17, 2015)

lel. ill do the summary of the 3 pages. for now, the first and  last paragrephs  from the first page, which i found funny

-THE DEVIEW OF HIROAKI SAMURA THAT　MADE ART STUDENTS　GO　NUTS-
*Kishimoto*: My.... one of my dreams came true today. its been my dream to meet you, Samura-sensei.
*Samura*: Ah shucks (laugh). 
*Kishi*: Im not kidding. From my collage days I've loved (your work)...  don't know what to say or how to say it anymore...I want to tell you so many things, it's sick. To be honest, I'm no more for Naruto topics today!  I'd love to talk about Mugen no junin (eng title: blade of the immortal)  nonstop(laugh). 
*Samura*: well well (laugh)
*Kishi*: I clearly remember when Mugen no junin first appeared on Afternoon (a monthly seinen manga magazine from Kodansha).  I was a university freshman in the department of Art, living in-hall and students in the hall were buzzing like "this issue has an amazing shit!"  "Kishimoto, just check this. if my memory serves me right, you're a wouldbe mangaka, right?" they said. and besides, I was working on a samurai manga that time.
as I heard that the manga on the issue was a samurai manga, I thought Id read for my info... .... ...and then I was like "ah this is too on a different plane (than mine)." (laugh)
*Samura*: well well well well (laugh)
*Kishi*: Im telling the truth! cos your art is so mad great. it shocked me.
So I thought "now my samuiai manga is no go. it cant win" and decided to change the genre. 
*Samura*: had you  kept writing the samurai manga and not thought that way, a masterpiece of samurai manga would've been born to jump by now tho.
*Kishi*: well RurouniKenshin already started then (laugh). so I changed the genre a bit and decided to write a ninja manga.
*Samura*: but, in the end Ninja was an excellent pick.  the ninja image of naruto won ninja lovers overseas as well (as domestic).
*Kishi*: that's true. I was surprized like "i didnt know people in foreign countries like Ninja this much!" but even overseas....ive seen foreign people reviewing narutos and one of them was detesting Naruto. it was a video of the reviewer talking away on youtube or something and the wall behind him(/her?) was fully covered with Mygen no junin posters and such. id love to boast to him like "im talking with samura-san you worship in person, kid!!" now (laugh).
Samura: (lol) well actually once in a while someone like that compares my manga with another in a similar genre and run down the latter to praise mine to make me feel (like shouting) "for gods sake, stop it! ". I can't stand the embarrassment.

-THE MASTER OF FLAT BOOBS, HIROAKI SAMURA, A GO AT BIG BOOBS? -

*Kishi*: also with Mugen no junin characters look good. and girls are all pretty aren't they? Moreover, they are highly distinguishable from one another.  it's hard to draw varieties of girls. 
*Samura*: I'm bad at it too. 
With men, even when their facial parts are ugly on closer examination, they can be made look cool in many ways, you know. with ladies, however they have to be somewhat gorgeous and their faces eventually become similar, it cant be helped. 
*Kishi*: You do draw even minor characters distinguishablely. no chara has a same eye shape to the others.  
but Samura-sensei, while you draw their faces differently, many girls are flatties.
*Samura*: and  as how skinny they are, their frames end up being similar in the most cases.  Kishimoto-san, (flat) or big, which female breasts do you prefer? 
*Kishi*: unexpectedly, I prefer them big.
*Samura*: you do (laugh). I mean, we are supposed to draw each other's manga characters at the end of this interview. 
So I was pondering who I should draw and told "charas like Hinata drawn by sensei(samura) are easy to picture. if asked to draw a heroine, try header and challenge (yourself to draw) big boobies like Tsunades. or Chooza if a man. " by my assistant. that I should challenge at a fatty or big boobs (laugh).
*Kishi*: (laugh)
*Samura*: so,  I think I'll push myself and have a go at big boobs... ...


----------



## Titanosaurus (Jan 17, 2015)

takL said:


> lel. ill do the summary of the 3 pages. for now, the first and  last paragrephs  from the first page, which i found funny
> 
> -THE DEVIEW OF HIROAKI SAMURA THAT　MADE ART STUDENTS　GO　NUTS-
> Kishimoto: My.... one of my dreams came true today. its been my dream to meet you, Samura-sensei.
> ...



lol so does Kishi's wife have big boobs?  I find it amusing that Kishi's looking on youtube at all the haters ripping on naruto, hope he came across some fan videos


----------



## takL (Jan 17, 2015)

Titanosaurus said:


> lol so does Kishi's wife have big boobs?  I find it amusing that Kishi's looking on youtube at all the haters ripping on naruto, hope he came across some fan videos



the horror is that kish can tell what is said in english! 
wonder what hate video he saw.


----------



## Addy (Jan 17, 2015)

takL said:


> lel. ill do the summary of the 3 pages. for now, the first and  last paragrephs  from the first page, which i found funny
> 
> -THE DEVIEW OF HIROAKI SAMURA THAT　MADE ART STUDENTS　GO　NUTS-
> Kishimoto: My.... one of my dreams came true today. its been my dream to meet you, Samura-sensei.
> ...



this made my day XD


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 17, 2015)

> ive seen foreign people reviewing narutos and one of them was detesting Naruto. it was a video of the reviewer talking away on youtube or something and the wall behind him(/her?) was fully covered with Mygen no junin posters and such. id love to boast to him like "im talking with samura-san you worship in person, kid!!" now (laugh).



Kishi does lurk the fandom.


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 17, 2015)

Now I wonder if Kishi ever browsed this forum.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 17, 2015)

> kishmoto: that's true. I was surprized like "i didnt know people in foreign countries like Ninja this much!" but even overseas....ive seen foreign people reviewing narutos and *one of them was detesting Naruto. it was a video of the reviewer talking away on youtube or something and the wall behind him(/her?) was fully covered with Mygen no junin posters and such. id love to boast to him like "im talking with samura-san you worship in person, kid!!"* now (laugh).



Made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Addy (Jan 17, 2015)

takL said:


> the horror is that kish can tell what is said in english!
> wonder what hate video he saw.



the thing is every youtube guy has a poster behind him so we dont know XD

the only guy i know to shit on  naruto the MOST  is this guy  

i really hope kishi doesn't see videos like those and sees the good stuff!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosi (Jan 17, 2015)

Holy shit, I wonder who were the ones he saw  

dat Obito and Sakura bashing everywhere.



If he had watched some shitty youtube reviewers' videos, then he should've certainly visited NF at some point


----------



## spiritmight (Jan 17, 2015)

Proof that Kishi doesn't give a shit about our opinions.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 17, 2015)

> Samura: and as how skinny they are, their frames end up being similar in the most cases. Kishimoto-san, (flat) or big, which female breasts do you prefer?
> Kish: unexpectedly, I prefer them big.



I would like to see Kishi's wife. It's very odd that she hasn't made an appearance in any of the Naruto events since the ending.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 17, 2015)

spiritmight said:


> Proof that Kishi doesn't give a shit about our opinions.



He does. 
Did not he say that he changed/tried to change some stuff (paring?) because of popularity reasons
or some thing like that?


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> the only guy i know to shit on  naruto the MOST  is this guy


Hey phone is good.



> i really hope kishi doesn't see videos like those and sees the good stuff!!!!!!!


Like forneveraloneworld's shit?


----------



## takL (Jan 17, 2015)

Hussain said:


> He does.
> Did not he say that he changed/tried to change some stuff (paring?) because of popularity reasons
> or some thing like that?



naa he never changes his charas personalities or his shippings like his alter ego and his type of girl. 
when a chara is too unpopular he just puts them away...well naa he didnt. instead he erazed popular charas like neji.


----------



## Addy (Jan 17, 2015)

spiritmight said:


> Proof that Kishi doesn't give a shit about our opinions.



no, your wrong. what kishi said about that kid who dissed naruto is why i unsubed to every manga/anime reviewer. 

i dont care what most youtube reviewers think of themselves but all they do is summarize the entire chapter, rant, bitch, and moan when a chapter they dont like is released comparing naruto to every other series there is on the planet. if they like something, they gush about it nonestop. 

if it's an opinion, do as you may BUT if you are a reviewer, you need to put your feelings aside, and for fuck's sake, don't summarize the episode, movie, or manga 



Revy said:


> Like forneveraloneworld's shit?



i dont mean stupid ass reviewers 

i mean the creative side of youtube, the people who make videos out of fun to share how they like naruto: [YOUTUBE]FEo2ipzypTQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Utrj5dqfZHE[/YOUTUBE]

or maybe take a funny jab at naruto without sounding butthurt as fuck

[YOUTUBE]Rrbaf5iwAJY[/YOUTUBE]





Bruce Wayne said:


> I would like to see Kishi's wife. It's very odd that she hasn't made an appearance in any of the Naruto events since the ending.



remember when you heard for the first time that oda was married, and then you saw his wife?. because i do and while i thought she was pretty, my first reaction was "so this is why he draws big boobs so much........ fucker is thirsty to them ".

so no, i dont need to see kishi's wife or any other creator's wife/husband or kids


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 17, 2015)

Don't forget.
[YOUTUBE]Rrbaf5iwAJY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Addy (Jan 17, 2015)

Revy said:


> Don't forget.
> [YOUTUBE]Rrbaf5iwAJY[/YOUTUBE]



yeah, i edited my post but you get what i  mean


----------



## takL (Jan 17, 2015)

i loled at kish putting it as if it wasnt obvious that hes a big boob lover.
everyone knows that kish!


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 17, 2015)

> ive seen foreign people reviewing narutos and one of them was detesting Naruto. it was a video of the reviewer talking away on youtube or something and the wall behind him(/her?) was fully covered with Mygen no junin posters and such. id love to boast to him like "im talking with samura-san you worship in person, kid!!" now (laugh).



OH SHIT HE FOUND US

No but, I'm seriously thinking this is something rather recent lmao. I wouldn't be surprised if he took an interest in western fandom after the scandal with assistant.




takL said:


> i loled at kish putting it as if it wasnt obvious that hes a big boob lover.
> everyone knows that kish!



why did he hide hinata's goodies then? i see she got even bigger by her adults, tsk tsk kishi.

wait wait there was a legit thread asking if kishi ever read forums

now i have this urge to find it and bump.


----------



## Addy (Jan 17, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> wait wait there was a legit thread asking if kishi ever read forums
> 
> now i have this urge to find it and bump.



i dont think he is a geek like we wish him to be


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 17, 2015)

maybe he is curious.  

his work is finished after all, there is no reason why he wouldn't troll around.


----------



## Addy (Jan 17, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> maybe he is curious.
> 
> his work is finished after all, there is no reason why he wouldn't troll around.



i wonder if he even knows what a forum is?


----------



## ch1p (Jan 17, 2015)

takL said:


> *Kishi*: that's true. I was surprized like "i didnt know people in foreign countries like Ninja this much!" but even overseas....ive seen foreign people reviewing narutos and one of them was detesting Naruto. it was a video of the reviewer talking away on youtube or something and the wall behind him(/her?) was fully covered with Mygen no junin posters and such. id love to boast to him like "im talking with samura-san you worship in person, kid!!" now (laugh).



Buahahahahhaha. 



Addy said:


> oh no, perverted jiraya grabbing her boobs because he never tried that and her squeezing his nick.
> 
> so demeaning syudck



When did he try to grab her boobs without consent? He did look at them and tried to see her naked, that's disgusting by itself, but not as much as touching other people like that without consent.


----------



## Addy (Jan 17, 2015)

ch1p said:


> When did he try to grab her boobs without consent? He did look at them and tried to see her naked, that's disgusting by itself, but not as much as touching other people like that without consent.



i am speaking in the context of anime and manga, honey 

speaking of which, i like how kishi starts off with "can we talk about stuff that isn't naruto? "


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> speaking of which, i like how kishi starts off with "can we talk about stuff that isn't naruto? "



That says alot, doesn't it?


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 17, 2015)

takL said:


> Kishi: that's true. I was surprized like "i didnt know people in foreign countries like Ninja this much!" but even overseas....ive seen foreign people reviewing narutos and one of them was detesting Naruto. it was a video of the reviewer talking away on youtube or something and the wall behind him(/her?) was fully covered with Mygen no junin posters and such. id love to boast to him like "im talking with samura-san you worship in person, kid!!" now (laugh).





So based OMG
Kishmo' thinking "one day imma find that boy and tell 'em "look who's with me now bitch _swaeeeeeeeeeeeeeeg_""


----------



## Addy (Jan 17, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> That says alot, doesn't it?



well,  it is expected since he said that he cut off the sasuke story searching for kaguya  just because he didn't  want people to think  the manga would continue 

i just searched for Hiroaki Samura to see his art and stuff....  why am i not disturbed?


----------



## Zef (Jan 17, 2015)

Kishi watched one of KOL's videos. :ho


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> i just searched for Hiroaki Samura to see his art and stuff....  why am i not disturbed?



Because the internet has desensitized you.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 17, 2015)

I guess he started seeing youtube reviews and other fandom stuff after getting a tablet as a gift from his assistant A.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 17, 2015)

takL said:


> *Kishi*: that's true. I was surprized like "i didnt know people in foreign countries like Ninja this much!" but even overseas....ive seen foreign people reviewing narutos and one of them was detesting Naruto. it was a video of the reviewer talking away on youtube or something and the wall behind him(/her?) was fully covered with Mygen no junin posters and such. id love to boast to him like "im talking with samura-san you worship in person, kid!!" now (laugh).


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 17, 2015)

chip go shove your feminist bullshit up your arse



> Kishi: that's true. I was surprized like "i didnt know people in foreign countries like Ninja this much!" but even overseas....ive seen foreign people reviewing narutos and one of them was detesting Naruto. it was a video of the reviewer talking away on youtube or something and the wall behind him(/her?) was fully covered with Mygen no junin posters and such. id love to boast to him like "im talking with samura-san you worship in person, kid!!" now (laugh).



bwahaha 

Kishi can be a boss sometimes


----------



## Untitled (Jan 18, 2015)

[youtube]ejbRhRu3Xik[/youtube] 

Think it could be this guy LOL? I'm pretty sure everything adds up


----------



## Raiden (Jan 18, 2015)

lmao i wonder how often he listened to dissenters. 

it's fucking hilarious but also kinda not funny.


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 18, 2015)

Untitled said:


> [youtube]ejbRhRu3Xik[/youtube]
> 
> Think it could be this guy LOL? I'm pretty sure everything adds up


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 18, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> That says alot, doesn't it?



eh not really, since they spent the two previous interviews talking about naruto. that is part 3 of the three day interview.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 18, 2015)

takL said:


> .ive seen foreign people reviewing narutos and one of them was detesting Naruto. it was a video of the reviewer talking away on youtube or something and the wall behind him(/her?) was fully covered with Mygen no junin posters and such. id love to boast to him like "im talking with samura-san you worship in person, kid!!" now (laugh)....




can someone with a youtube account pm the youtuber kishimoto dissed, so he can make a reaction video. this has potential for comedy gold.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Jan 18, 2015)

kishitmoto, as always, is so full of shit 

humble, indeed 

what a disgusting mofo he is


----------



## Addy (Jan 18, 2015)

we don't know who the youtuber is. 

as far as we know,  it might have been a  13 year old  with kishi being  the only guy who watched his video 



Selina Kyle said:


> kishitmoto, as always, is so full of shit
> 
> humble, indeed
> 
> what a disgusting mofo he is


no

thr problem is that all of the youtube reviewers are not reviewers. they just say how they feel about the chapter. nothing else and nothing more. 

the chances of the video kishi saw being actual criticism and not bitching is slim to none.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 18, 2015)

Someone linked me the reviewer on youtube. What a huge loser.  Not the best example of how the western fandom is like, but not the worse either.



Addy said:


> i am speaking in the context of anime and manga, honey



That doesn't make any difference to me.



Gilgamesh said:


> chip go shove your feminist bullshit up your arse



I don't care about your hurt feelings. I find this guy eww and that drawing reflects the eww. Go read the interviews on this guy and the drawings he makes to know where the eww comes from if you're interested. If you're not, let me eww in peace and shove your complaints up yours instead.


----------



## Weapon (Jan 18, 2015)

It's *CodeProvider*.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 18, 2015)

Titanosaurus said:


> lol so does Kishi's wife have big boobs?  I find it amusing that Kishi's looking on youtube at all the haters ripping on naruto, hope he came across some fan videos



Kishimoto's wife is a fusion of Tsunade, Sakura and Kushina.


----------



## Addy (Jan 18, 2015)

ch1p said:


> That doesn't make any difference to me.



in that case, i have to stop it with you on thid argument right here


----------



## Gunners (Jan 18, 2015)

Selina Kyle said:


> kishitmoto, as always, is so full of shit
> 
> humble, indeed
> 
> what a disgusting mofo he is



He is pretty humble, actually. He could have gone down the route of saying, "I'm successful, and I'm rich," but the thing that mattered to him was being able to be in his idol's presence.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jan 18, 2015)

takL said:


> *Kishi*: that's true. I was surprized like "i didnt know people in foreign countries like Ninja this much!" but even overseas....ive seen foreign people reviewing narutos and one of them was detesting Naruto. it was a video of the reviewer talking away on youtube or something and the wall behind him(/her?) was fully covered with Mygen no junin posters and such. id love to boast to him like "im talking with samura-san you worship in person, kid!!" now (laugh).
> *Samura:* (lol) well actually once in a while someone like that compares my manga with another in a similar genre and run down the latter to praise mine to make me feel (like shouting) "for gods sake, stop it! ". I can't stand the embarrassment.



The insight in the 5-years-old-mentality of the above authors, who can't stand someone critizes, compares and reviews their works in not so favorable way was quite eye-opening. Kishi is simply narcisstic boot-licker.


----------



## tkpirate (Jan 18, 2015)

> It's CodeProvider.



yeah,most likely it's him.Kishi said that reviewer had a BOTI poster behind him.and code is a big fan of BOTI.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 18, 2015)

Just looked that guy up 

[YOUTUBE]_SK91uFRb98[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]7g93Nmeukqk[/YOUTUBE]


Hope Kishi didn't get too embarrassed if it were indeed him


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 18, 2015)

Rosi said:


> Just looked that guy up
> 
> [sp][YOUTUBE]_SK91uFRb98[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



I think Jizz could interview Kishimoto.
He's very passionate about Naruto


----------



## Arinna (Jan 18, 2015)

Revy said:


> Now I wonder if Kishi ever browsed this forum.



You know I think he would have definitely stumbled upon this forum before. Maybe he didn't browse it because he can't really understand English. But it is the biggest international Naruto Forum - no way he or his assistant aren't aware of us.



Selina Kyle said:


> kishitmoto, as always, is so full of shit
> 
> humble, indeed
> 
> what a disgusting mofo he is



Wow, what's your problem? it seems like all you do on this forum is bash Kishi and this series. Why did you even started reading in the first place if you hate him so much? 

And Kishi was quite humble in this interview. His series is much more successful than Samura's series but he still fanboy over Samura and highly regarded his work.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 18, 2015)

Gunners said:


> He is pretty humble, actually. He could have gone down the route of saying, "I'm successful, and I'm rich," but the thing that mattered to him was being able to be in his idol's presence.



why feed the troll gunners?


----------



## Addy (Jan 18, 2015)

Rosi said:


> Just looked that guy up
> 
> [sp][YOUTUBE]_SK91uFRb98[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



just look at the titles  

one is where he gushes out. 

the other is where he bitches and complain. 

just like i said, not reviewers


----------



## Kusa (Jan 18, 2015)

I actually like Kishimoto. He seems like a pretty interesting and funny person.

I am seing a great bff potencial in him. He is the guy with whom you can talk 24 hours about nice boobs and never get bored of it.


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 18, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> can someone with a youtube account pm the youtuber kishimoto dissed, so he can make a reaction video. this has potential for comedy gold.



I put a comment on his channel with this knowledge. All that's left is to wait what comes out of it


----------



## Addy (Jan 18, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> I actually like Kishimoto. He seems like a pretty interesting and funny person.
> 
> I am seing a great bff potencial in him. He is the guy with whom you can talk 24 hours about nice boobs and never get bored of it.



who gets sick of talking about boobs?


----------



## Kusa (Jan 18, 2015)

Addy said:


> who gets sick of talking about boobs?



No sane person. However, some people don't talk very openly about such topics and he does not have a problem with it at all.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 18, 2015)

Gwynbleidd said:


> I put a comment on his channel with this knowledge. All that's left is to wait what comes out of it



what made you guys so sure it's him though


----------



## Corvida (Jan 18, 2015)

ch1p said:


> I don't care about your hurt feelings. I find this guy eww and that drawing reflects the eww. Go read the interviews on this guy and the drawings he makes to know where the eww comes from if you're interested. If you're not, let me eww in peace and shove your complaints up yours instead.



Xactly,If  Sword of...is not enogh showing of Samura?s drawing talent and ......peculiarly sick  mind, read "the carriages of Bradherley ":amazed  .Ewwww is  not enough to describe the derangeness.


----------



## Addy (Jan 18, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> what made you guys so sure it's him though



they are racist towards jizz.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 18, 2015)

Addy said:


> they are racist towards jizz.



CodeProvider is jizz?


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Jan 18, 2015)

Which YouTube reviewer has a Mygen no junin poster behind them??!!


----------



## Untitled (Jan 18, 2015)

Now that it's 99.9% confirmed that it's him(also I found him first but only one senpai noticed me ), we need to annihilate him for disrespecting Kishi's good name. I am disgusted that Kishi even acknowledged his presence, this is our mission from pimp daddy Kishi himself, he gave enough info about CodeProvider in the interview for a reason, he intended for us to find him and deal with the target.

How do we plan on going about this, men? I refuse to rest until his videos reach either 100,000 dislikes each or his channel is shut down. We must gather the forces then strike


Haruka Katana said:


> what made you guys so sure it's him though


Ok look I happen to be an expert on this subject as I've been researching non stop since yesterday, and I happen to be one of the main generals of the front line forces of Kishi's white knights. 

Here are 2 key points of evidence. The first point is that when I originally posted I wasn't 100% sure, because I thought Kishi only said he had blade of the immortal stuff behind him in general. I reread it, what Kishi actually said was his entire wall was lined with BOTI posters, so it's GG. Also what a sexy beast decoding a puzzle from Kishi himself, this was my first mission fapfapfap.

Second, is this guy even has Naruto in kana in his titles reinforcing how easily Kishi would find his reviews over others. Now that your doubt is eliminated, this is a mission sent to the fans directly from Lord Kishimoto, we can't falter we must make him proud. Let's destroy this man for disturbing Kishi's view of foreigners



KirinNOTKarin98 said:


> Which YouTube reviewer has a Mygen no junin poster behind them??!!



Truly disgusting


----------



## Trojan (Jan 18, 2015)

Well, it's not a terrible thing to see both sides. It's not like if Kishi is perfect of anything. 
I would say seeing both sides is better than only focusing on one side, and fooling himself.


----------



## Addy (Jan 18, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> CodeProvider is jizz?





Punished Pathos said:


> I think Jizz could interview Kishimoto.
> He's very passionate about Naruto



isnt he jizz? 

edit:

that's a fucking chanel logo, not a poster on his wall


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 18, 2015)

Untitled said:


> Now that it's 99.9% confirmed that it's him(also I found him first but only one senpai noticed me ), we need to annihilate him for disrespecting Kishi's good name. I am disgusted that Kishi even acknowledged his presence, this is our mission from pimp daddy Kishi himself, he gave enough info about CodeProvider in the interview for a reason, he intended for us to find him and deal with the target.
> 
> How do we plan on going about this, men? I refuse to rest until his videos reach either 100,000 dislikes each or his channel is shut down. We must gather the forces then strike


 

Dammit, I'm afraid when he knows this he'll put up another video to actually replying Kishi. 



Untitled said:


> Ok look I happen to be an expert on this subject as I've been researching non stop since yesterday, and I happen to be one of the main generals of the front line forces of Kishi's white knights.
> 
> Here are 2 key points of evidence. The first point is that when I originally posted I wasn't 100% sure, because I thought Kishi only said he had blade of the immortal stuff behind him in general. I reread it, what Kishi actually said was his entire wall was lined with BOTI posters, so it's GG. Also what a sexy beast decoding a puzzle from Kishi himself, this was my first mission fapfapfap.
> 
> Second, is this guy even has Naruto in kana in his titles reinforcing how easily Kishi would find his reviews over others. Now that your doubt is eliminated, this is a mission sent to the fans directly from Lord Kishimoto, we can't falter we must make him proud. Let's destroy this man for disturbing Kishi's view of foreigners


Ah I see. Excellent observation 

Great now he's famous though 



Addy said:


> isnt he jizz?


Where the heck do you get that he's jizz? 



Addy said:


> isnt he jizz?
> 
> edit:
> 
> that's a fucking chanel logo, not a poster on his wall



This about sums up my thoughts on Madara being brought back to life in the first place, and how Madara would have reacted

Look at those posters. I don't read blades of Immortal so idk if those are though. If they are then I believed Kishi saw this video lol.


----------



## Titanosaurus (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh God code provider, that guy is the worst, most putrid one piece wanking cringe worthy fucktard on youtube


----------



## Untitled (Jan 18, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> *Dammit, I'm afraid when he knows this he'll put up another video to actually replying Kishi. *
> Ah I see. Excellent observation
> 
> Great now he's famous though


 Exactly why we must get the preemptive strike. He'll never see it coming 



> This about sums up my thoughts on Madara being brought back to life in the first place, and how Madara would have reacted
> 
> Look at those posters. I don't read blades of Immortal so idk if those are though. If they are then I believed Kishi saw this video lol.


They definitely are, and Kishi definitely did. It's time.


Titanosaurus said:


> Oh God code provider, that guy is the  worst, most putrid one piece wanking cringe worthy fucktard on  youtube


Welcome to the army old man you will be a valued member


----------



## Titanosaurus (Jan 18, 2015)

God damn I can't believe Kishimoto was exposed to that obnoxious ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), probably never going on YouTube again if those are the idiots he sees


----------



## Untitled (Jan 18, 2015)

Titanosaurus said:


> God damn I can't believe Kishimoto was exposed to that obnoxious ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), probably never going on YouTube again if those are the idiots he sees


Yeah I hope he's seen some reviews from fans at least, fuck this guy for affecting Kishi's image of us


----------



## NW (Jan 18, 2015)

I want to see CC's reply so bad. 

*buys popcorn in advance*


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 18, 2015)

This 7th page is gold  

Can't wait for Untitled and other members' plans  

*buys popcorn too*


----------



## geminianito (Jan 18, 2015)

I don't see Sword of inmortal posters in Code provider videos, so I think kishi isn't talking about him.


----------



## Titanosaurus (Jan 18, 2015)

geminianito said:


> I don't see Sword of inmortal posters in Code provider videos, so I think kishi isn't talking about him.



His channel banner is sword or the immortal themed and he's one of the semi popular channels that rips on Naruto pretty hard, it's a good bet it's him


----------



## Untitled (Jan 18, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> This 7th page is gold
> 
> Can't wait for Untitled and other members' plans
> 
> *buys popcorn too*


Excellent, you'll be a worthy member of the army when we finally strike. 

Ok I'm gonna need everyone who's joining the army to list their names and willingness to join, maybe we should make a thread to gather the masses and alert them of this blasphemy 



Titanosaurus said:


> His channel banner is sword or the immortal themed and he's one of the semi popular channels that rips on Naruto pretty hard, it's a good bet it's him


Yeah there's no doubt it's him, you can even google blade of the immortal volumes on google to compare the backround even if you don't know what they look like.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 18, 2015)

This thread has a lot of potential


----------



## Addy (Jan 18, 2015)

Titanosaurus said:


> God damn I can't believe Kishimoto was exposed to that obnoxious ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), probably never going on YouTube again if those are the idiots he sees



i am surprised he even knows what youtube is


----------



## Untitled (Jan 18, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> This thread has a lot of potential


Excellent, another addition. Welcome to the army


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 18, 2015)

Isn't CodeProvider hated by the rest of the Youtube anime reviewers?


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 18, 2015)

Sign me up, not gonna let this possible heaven of laughter pass 



Titanosaurus said:


> God damn I can't believe Kishimoto was exposed to that obnoxious ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), probably never going on YouTube again if those are the idiots he sees



Most people who review anime/manga on youtube are such annoying dickholes tho honestly


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 18, 2015)

I've never seen Codeprovider videos until just now 

What a mangina he is


----------



## Addy (Jan 18, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Isn't CodeProvider hated by the rest of the Youtube anime reviewers?



wow, trash hating other trash


----------



## Untitled (Jan 18, 2015)

Gwynbleidd said:


> Sign me up, not gonna let this possible heaven of laughter pass


Ok perfect...members so far:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Untitled
Haruka Katana
Titanosaurus
Fusion
Majin Lu
Punished Pathos
Addy
Gwynbleidd



If you have any objections and claim you didn't sign up for it, too bad 

Edit: LOLOLOL I think he removed the comments talking about it from his profile page 
He can't keep the truth from surfacing, the streisand effect will soon overwhelm him


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 18, 2015)

well at least my comment is still there


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Jan 18, 2015)

This is fucking gold! XD

Are you serious about this? Whatever, I'll join- just for the potential of laughing my ass off!


----------



## Addy (Jan 18, 2015)

i am on a list as a part of an activity of wgich i am oblivious to


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 18, 2015)

Untitled said:


> Ok I'm gonna need everyone who's joining the army to list their names and willingness to join, maybe we should make a thread to gather the masses and alert them of this blasphemy


Forum Rules: *Raids*:
Do not use these boards to organize groups with the intent of sabotaging other forums or our own.​That includes Youtube comment sections.


----------



## Titanosaurus (Jan 18, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> Forum Rules: *Raids*:
> Do not use these boards to organize groups with the intent of sabotaging other forums or our own.​That includes Youtube comment sections.



It doesn't say YouTube YouTube ain't a forum


----------



## Addy (Jan 18, 2015)

oh,  so people  want me to act like the fucking  pathetic pairing fans and go bitch or bash people directly.

your a group of idiots and please never put me on your level of pettiness


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 18, 2015)

Titanosaurus said:


> It doesn't say YouTube YouTube ain't a forum


Forum Rules: Rules are subject to the application and interpretation of the staff members.​We don't need to start a Youtube-NF war.


----------



## Titanosaurus (Jan 18, 2015)

Addy said:


> oh,  so people  want me to act like the fucking  pathetic pairing fans and go bitch or bash people directly.
> 
> your a group of idiots and please never put me on your level of pettiness



Pairings is one thing


----------



## Untitled (Jan 18, 2015)

I've come to the attention that the initials of all members names spell out THUMPFAG, make of this what you will



KirinNOTKarin98 said:


> This is fucking gold! XD
> 
> Are you serious about this? Whatever, I'll join- just for the potential of laughing my ass off!


Excellent, excellent



Vaatu said:


> Forum Rules:*Raids*:
> Do not use these boards to organize groups with the intent of sabotaging other forums or our own.​That includes Youtube comment sections.


This isn't a sabotage, this is a unity of various enlightened individuals to work together towards a good cause. On the side it may possibly mean to inform the less educated about Kishi's will as a man but there is a difference. We must believe in him. 



Addy said:


> oh,  so people  want me to act like the fucking   pathetic pairing fans and go bitch or bash people directly.
> 
> your a group of idiots and please never put me on your level of pettiness


There's discord in the group,
Someone use talk no jutsu to convert Addy back to the light


----------



## Zef (Jan 18, 2015)

People trying to tell the Mods what is, and isn't breaking the rules.:ho


----------



## Untitled (Jan 18, 2015)

Zef said:


> People trying to tell the Mods what is, and isn't breaking the rules.:ho


Disgusting we haven't taken any action that has conflicted with the rules...yet


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 18, 2015)

Code isn't as bad as Phone and KOL.

Those cunts are the absolute worst.


----------



## Addy (Jan 18, 2015)

Untitled said:


> There's discord in the group,
> Someone use talk no jutsu to convert Addy back to the light



i never joined you're crazy ass cult


----------



## freeforall (Jan 19, 2015)

Translations. They skipped a few questions though....
Senju Hashirama by Game Gogakuen


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 19, 2015)

freeforall said:


> Translations. They skipped a few questions though....
> Senju Hashirama by Game Gogakuen


Kishi let his inner fanboy out during this interview.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 19, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> CodeProvider is jizz?



No. 



Vaatu said:


> Forum Rules: Rules are subject to the application and interpretation of the staff members.​We don't need to start a Youtube-NF war.



It's not like you would win it.

Besides, can you imagine this place infested by youtube crawlers? We'd be worse than narutobase. 



Gilgamesh said:


> Code isn't as bad as Phone and KOL.
> 
> Those cunts are the absolute worst.



Why idiots are popular commentators, a history.


----------



## takL (Jan 19, 2015)

peeps,
kish mentioned the naruto basher just to show how highly samura is regarded overseas.
He sounds like an over the top fanboy of samura throughout the interview.

at the end of the interview 
<Samura-sensei's message for Kishimoto-sensei>
thanks for your 15 years of hard work! I had a very good time with you, and lots of episodes that amazed me to go "No shit, being a weekly writer is surely serious business..."
In my drawing(of naruto charas), only Tsunade is in the old form (as I really wanted her in a sleeveless dress with the neckless). Please take it as my attempt to creat an uncertain atmosphere ie the pleasant scene might be Mugentsukuyomi...and go easy on me. 

<Kishimoto?sensei's message for Samura?sensei>
Your edgy, overwhelming art, your cutting edge design sense and the even sharper lines of your charas! The in person interview with you, Samura sensei who has shredded my (mangaka wannabe heart) with those! I faced it prepared to be cut into two by your blade!
I still remember the incredible self-portrait u drew when you won 'the Shiki award' and know the differences between the lines in the afternoon version and those in the vols. I was such a fanatic of 'mugen no junin'! 
its presumptuous of me to talk about art with samura sensei but I dared (sweat). at the end, I drew an autographed Naruto in front of samura sensei, which was a living hell(behead me please, tears )
There I was in bliss being broken into pieces. 
the talk really let me get off heavenly!
Hiroaki Samura-sensei, thank you so much!

Kish sounds like a shameless geek there....creepier than ever....





freeforall said:


> They skipped a few questions though....


with quite a few mistrans.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 19, 2015)

Damn, Kishi truly does idolize Samura.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 19, 2015)

I was at a convention some years ago, when I talked this one comic artist who told me a story he heard about weekly mangaka's daily schedule, the shit he told was crazy. said he'd never put himself through that hell. Oh I also noticed that kishi did draw his hands similar to samura in early part 1.


----------



## Addy (Jan 19, 2015)

monies make a man go into hell


----------



## takL (Jan 19, 2015)

well actually its a creative drive more than moeny.


----------



## Addy (Jan 19, 2015)

takL said:


> well actually its a creative drive more than moeny.



i mean companies wanting monies and making the mangaka work for those monies


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 19, 2015)

I believe only about 1% of mangaka actually make a living from doing manga. So money certainly isn't the reason they chose this career path.


----------



## Addy (Jan 19, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> I believe only about 1% of mangaka actually make a living from doing manga. So money certainly isn't the reason they chose this career path.



you mean they work for free?


----------



## takL (Jan 19, 2015)

its like rock stars. only a few out of thousands of rockers make it.


----------



## Addy (Jan 19, 2015)

takL said:


> its like rock stars. only a few out of thousands of rockers make it.



i would never would go on such a carrier path


----------



## geminianito (Jan 19, 2015)

code' provider banner ISN'T blade of the inmortal themed lol, is "Vagabond" themed.

So, I don't think kishimoto knows about code's channel, maybe the "reviewer" wasn't even fron U.S


----------



## BlackBat17 (Jan 19, 2015)

This wasn't a bad interview.


----------



## Untitled (Jan 20, 2015)

[youtube]YD5u_GQLNI4[/youtube]



it finally happened, I have no words


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 20, 2015)

Untitled said:


> [youtube]YD5u_GQLNI4[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> it finally happened, I have no words



Kishimoto WOULD watch this idiot's reviews


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 20, 2015)

Untitled said:


> [youtube]YD5u_GQLNI4[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> it finally happened, I have no words



He's dick ridding Kishi now.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 20, 2015)

Samura: Their weight and build tend to come out the same, yeah. (laugh) Do you like small breasts or large breasts on women?

Kishimoto: I prefer them big, actually.

Kishimoto 

Spiderwebs in her pussy cuz Kishimoto slaved away at the Naruto manga.
Not anymore


----------



## Rosi (Jan 20, 2015)

Untitled said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit, I have never cringed as much in my life and I'm only 3 minutes in.

such a try hard.

it's a pity he'll get plenty of views from this.


----------



## Untitled (Jan 20, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> He's dick ridding Kishi now.


He got bodied so hard by mackdaddy Kishi that he apologized straight up LMAOO he feels so bad u can tell


Rosi said:


> Holy shit, I have never cringed as much in my life and I'm only 3 minutes in.
> 
> such a try hard.
> 
> it's a pity he'll get plenty of views from this.


You can see how angry he is deep down, he tries to hide it but he mad, he's never been acknowledged by anyone who matters before. It's truly glorious to witness a man's descent into insanity first hand, it was as great of a reaction as the prophecies foretold.

and I know, disgusting. 
he should thank me us for those views as i'm we're clearly the reason this video exists


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 20, 2015)

Untitled said:


> He got bodied so hard by mackdaddy Kishi that he apologized straight up LMAOO he feels so bad u can tell
> 
> You can see how angry he is deep down, he tries to hide it but he mad, he's never been acknowledged by anyone who matters before. It's truly glorious to witness a man's descent into insanity first hand, it was as great of a reaction as the prophecies foretold.
> 
> ...



Mackdaddy Kishi? 

Nice nickname.

That code guy is annoying, he isn't good. I watch Fornever World's reviews and KOL's reviews.

Kishimoto should have mentioned the former.
He's probably trolling about that shit.
One of his editors probably watch those reviews


----------



## Blu-ray (Jan 20, 2015)

Untitled said:


> [youtube]YD5u_GQLNI4[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> it finally happened, I have no words



His reaction was glorious.


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 20, 2015)

Untitled said:


> [youtube]YD5u_GQLNI4[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> it finally happened, I have no words


kill it with firearms b4 it lays eggs.


----------



## Kusa (Jan 21, 2015)

Untitled said:


> [youtube]YD5u_GQLNI4[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> it finally happened, I have no words



I can't  

This guy


----------



## Addy (Jan 21, 2015)

i have new respect to this guy :ignoramus

he turned kishi's "haters gonna hate" comment to "omg, i am so honored ".

idk what vid kishi talked about but maybe kishi got the wrong idea about this guy 



his entire reaction in this vid was "senpai " XD



Revy said:


> kill it with firearms b4 it lays eggs.



bitch, you just jelly cause he didn't talk about you


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 21, 2015)

This guy's wanking...


----------



## geminianito (Jan 22, 2015)

Not sure if he's really excited  or he's trolling


----------



## Titanosaurus (Jan 22, 2015)

So basically this guy continues to be a rude friend and take shots while at the same time jerking off his ego because someone better than him mentioned his youtube video.  Kishimoto, your writing is great and kept me enthralled the whole way through, this guy's just an asshat.  It's funny that this guys greatest accomplishment will forever be being graced by the author of a manga he thinks is shit.  *claps*

I really don't get why people "love" Naruto even though it's apparently "shit", like wtf, just say it's shit and move on to One Piece or whatever isn't shit according to you, you can't pay respects to someone while simultaneously calling their work shit, that just makes you look like an oblivious dildo.


----------

